# Tracy Morgan on SNL



## Uzhas (Mar 16, 2008)

During SNL on saturday, Tracy Morgan(the Comedian the guy from "little man.") just called him self a furry. I just saw this on TV, is there any confirm or deny on this?

"[About Barack Obama] People have said that he is not a fighter, let me yell you something; he's a gangster, he from Chicago. Barack is not just winin because he's a black man. If that were the case; I would be wining' and i am way blacker than him. I used to smoke root boys and drink old english. I grew up on government cheese. I am a Furry!"

Should it be noted that the crowd applauded at his mention of him being a Furry?


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Maybe he knew there were furries in the crowd?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Mar 16, 2008)

Uzhas said:
			
		

> During SNL on saturday, Tracy Morgan(the Comedian the guy from "little man.") just called him self a furry. I just saw this on TV, is there any confirm or deny on this?



Uh... I'm pretty sure you misheard him; I don't think that's what he said. I thought he said, "I grew up on government cheese. I _prefer_ it." I taped the show, I'll give it a second look when I have a couple of minutes, but right now I'm sitting down to dinner.


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 16, 2008)

Please do, it is what i asked, any confirmation or deny.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Mar 16, 2008)

OK... I just watched it again, and I do think he said "I prefer it", although I'll admit it does sound almost like "I'm a furry"... but I think that's just because of the way Tracy Morgan talks. Him just blurting out "I'm a furry" in the middle of that monologue would make no sense whatsoever. By saying "I grew up on government cheese; I prefer it", he's saying that he preferred living on government handouts over having to work to make a living.


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 16, 2008)

He is Tracy Mogan, he doesnt need to make sence, but still, i prefer it sounds alot more likely...

I need to watch it again. Anyone else has a say on this?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Mar 16, 2008)

Uzhas said:
			
		

> He is Tracy Mogan, he doesnt need to make sence, but still, i prefer it sounds alot more likely...



This link...
http://rawstory.com/news/2008/SNL_Tracy_Morgan_defends_Barack_Obama_0316.html
...contains a transcript of the entire monologue, taken from the closed captioning, and it confirms the "I prefer it" line. Although, I'll agree with you that when we're talking about Tracy Morgan, it doesn't have to make sense lol. His SNL "Uncle Jemima" commercial parody is one of the funniest things I've seen in the 30+ year history of that show.

Regarding your original post, though... I have to tell you, it made me really sad to see someone refer to Tracy Morgan as "the guy from 'Little Man'" lol. Can't we find something better to identify him from, like "30 Rock", or... pretty much _anything_ else he's done? lol


----------



## Uzhas (Mar 17, 2008)

I dont really have a complete filmography on the guy, but it is where i primaraly remember him, but at least my original question has been answered, Thanks Cmdr. Kitmouse.


----------



## é™ˆäº‘å³° (Jul 1, 2008)

*Say no to the 2008 Beijing Olympics!*

Will Obama do better than Bush,in bringing down the CCP.



Riots in southwest China over girl's death: report - Yahoo! Canada ...


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 1, 2008)

lol it would be an epic to call himself furry in public. XD
Too bad he didn't.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 1, 2008)

There's gotta be some celebrity furries. A couple of them have come out as closet D&D players . . .


----------



## Not A Fox (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: Say no to the 2008 Beijing Olympics!*



é™ˆäº‘å³° said:


> Will Obama do better than Bush,in bringing down the CCP.
> 
> 
> 
> Riots in southwest China over girl's death: report - Yahoo! Canada ...



considering the lulzly subject of the thread, I will support this hijacking.


----------

